# Maru CX3 VS Gans III



## Alexisa (Oct 20, 2013)

Consider:

Feel
Corner cutting
pops
lockups
etc...


Which do you feel is better?


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 20, 2013)

Gans III hands down is better.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

Cx3 for sure. The gans3 is a pain in the rear and too much trouble for what it's worth.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Cx3 for sure. The gans3 is a pain in the rear and too much trouble for what it's worth.


Pain in the rear how?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2013)

Interesting that the poll is at 3/3 as of this post. For those who have both puzzles, more information about why you picked what you picked would be helpful.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Interesting that the poll is at 3/3 as of this post.


It was 3-0 to the Gans earlier.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah information on why you prefer one to the other would be awesome.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> It was 3-0 to the Gans earlier.



But not now 



mark49152 said:


> Pain in the rear how?



Tensioning is super stupid because of the core. CX3 is a far better design.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Tensioning is super stupid because of the core. CX3 is a far better design.



Are you saying CX3 is better than Gans III just because it is easier to tension?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 20, 2013)

We'll see tomorrow


----------



## elrog (Oct 20, 2013)

Alexisa said:


> Consider:
> 
> Feel
> Corner cutting
> ...



I believe part of cubing is to have adaptability. Where corner cutting and anti popping mechanism are important factors in a cube, the "feel" of it has nothing to do with how good of a cube it is. This is partly because people like different feelings and partly because you can just get used to a different feeling anyway.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Are you saying CX3 is better than Gans III just because it is easier to tension?



No. Though that is a positive point, I just plain like the feel more.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No. Though that is a positive point, I just plain like the feel more.



Ok, so it's not better in corner cutting or on the pop/lockup front or the speed?


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, so it's not better in corner cutting or on the pop/lockup front or the speed?



Honestly, any new cube nowadays is the same when comparing pure performance. Almost every cube cuts 45+, reverse cuts, doesn't pop, the works. Speed is a preference, so I can't judge there. I love fast cubes such as the weilong, you hate the weilong for that reason. So the short answer is no, neither one is "better" than a weilong or a fangshi. They are just different feels.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 20, 2013)

I prefer the gans 3 because it is a tad smaller than a 57mm, where as the CX3 is a bit bigger. The gans 3 seems more sturdy, like it will hold together better, kinda like the pieces stay where they are supposed to be, the CX3 feels loose, the corners feel like they slip around a lot, and the puzzle comes slightly out of alignment with the layers with the smallest grip. The gans 3 is loud but not too loud, the CX3 is extremely loud. The Gans 3 may be a pain to put together and tension in some peoples opinions, but once it's together it's a good cube. It doesn't take any more effort to tensions the gans 3 once it's assembled than it does the CX3. It's the same process, take the caps off, grab your tool and tension it. You have to carry a not turner thing with you? So what, don't you already carry a screwdriver with you that is much bigger? The plastic on the CX3 is poor in my opinion, some reviews say you have to lube it with many lubes in order to get rid of that feeling, but isn't that kind of a hassle? Having to buy many lubes just to get rid of it's cheap feeling? The gans 3 hardly needs lube at all to feel good. 

In my opinion, the CX3 is not a bad cube, but I think it's been hyped up way too much because it's made by a guy known in our community and not just a company. I've been seeing this in comment sections of reviews, as well as in this forum itself. 

They are both great cubes, and I prefer the gans 3 between them because I think it's overall a far more superior speed cube. Neither of these will be my main as neither of them have anything on the MoYu Weilong.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gans 3 = biggest pain.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some of this might be on CBC hype (For people that don't actually have the cube/s)

Gans III. The Cx3 is a good cube, but it is not MY cube...


----------



## rj (Oct 20, 2013)

Gans 3 and CX-3 are both good-in different ways. The Gans is my OH main. The cx3 is my backup main.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Honestly, any new cube nowadays is the same when comparing pure performance. Almost every cube cuts 45+, reverse cuts, doesn't pop, the works. Speed is a preference, so I can't judge there. I love fast cubes such as the weilong, you hate the weilong for that reason. So the short answer is no, neither one is "better" than a weilong or a fangshi. They are just different feels.



Actually, the Weilong is growing on me, but there's still something about the feel I don't really like and it's not the speed. Maybe it has a bit of a hollow sound to it... hard to really describe.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Actually, the Weilong is growing on me, but there's still something about the feel I don't really like and it's not the speed. Maybe it has a bit of a hollow sound to it... hard to really describe.



My Weilong was wei uncontrollable until I tightened it and added some really heavy lube (60k diff oil).

I actually find the sound relaxing, but I can see how one might not like it.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> My Weilong was wei uncontrollable until I tightened it and added some really heavy lube (60k diff oil).
> 
> I actually find the sound relaxing, but I can see how one might not like it.



I agree. The sound is much nicer than the higher pitch of something like a zhanchi.


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 20, 2013)

No one likes the Fangshi v2...


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 20, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> In my opinion, the CX3 is not a bad cube, but I think it's been hyped up way too much because it's made by a guy known in our community and not just a company. I've been seeing this in comment sections of reviews, as well as in this forum itself.



I'm not sure this comment sits well with me. There's a difference between saying a cube is bad and saying that people give it pity.

If you think the cube sucks, just go ahead and say it. Considering the question had nothing to do with "which cube is more popular," your comment implies that people only think the CX3 is good because of hype. That is, it's really a piece of crap and people are giving it good reviews out of pity. Otherwise, "hype" is irrelevant in the context of the topic.

As for the hype itself, where are you seeing it? The "hype" that you're referring to is nowhere near the magnitude of the PanShi or the Octopus core. The CX3 has gone largely unnoticed and I've purposely distanced myself away from it.


----------



## Isaac Baik (Oct 20, 2013)

I ordered a Maru-CX3, but I'm wondering for my next order if I should get the Yj Chilong or Yj Sulong vs. The Gans three... I can't decide!!! Please help me anyone!!!


----------



## Alexisa (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, it would be great if you guys could give multiple reasons as too why you feel one is better that the other.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

lol cyoubx. I'm sure you prefer the Gans III. 

I've personally tried both a Weilong and a CX3, both of which were horribly tensioned and either over- or under-lubed. Both were quite good for what they were. I have to say I really like both, and as I want to get a new cube I really have trouble deciding. Never personally tried the Gans III though.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 21, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I'm not sure this comment sits well with me. There's a difference between saying a cube is bad and saying that people give it pity.
> 
> If you think the cube sucks, just go ahead and say it. Considering the question had nothing to do with "which cube is more popular," your comment implies that people only think the CX3 is good because of hype. That is, it's really a piece of crap and people are giving it good reviews out of pity. Otherwise, "hype" is irrelevant in the context of the topic.
> 
> As for the hype itself, where are you seeing it? The "hype" that you're referring to is nowhere near the magnitude of the PanShi or the Octopus core. The CX3 has gone largely unnoticed and I've purposely distanced myself away from it.



Of course the guy who designed it has the problem with my comment. You misunderstand Cyoubx. I never said that your cube is given pity by people. Please show me where I said that. If you took it that way, I'm sorry, I'm sure if you didn't look at it that way things would be a lot better off. Of course it doesn't sit well with you if you take it that way. It's easy to just ask me to expand on what I meant. Let me expand on that. I'm saying that the cube was talked about a LOT before it came out. It was hyped up. Is that not true? All I heard about for a long time is CX3, CX3, it was talked about all over this forum, CBC posted about it a couple times I think, posting pictures nobody had, you made a trailer, people were posting things about it on CBC's facebook page as well etc etc. It was talked about a lot. It created hype about it before anybody even had it. Yes, I would consider that being hyped up. It was basically assumed it was super good before it even hit that market, so people that haven't even got it yet assume it's great. I'll say it again, it's not a bad cube, but it's been hyped up because it's been made by a guy we all know in the community. How is this false information?

If you look in this thread, you'll see another post by Strakerak or something like that where he blames CBC for hyping up the gans (I'm assuming it's the gans as he didn't really like the cx3), when CBC initially gave it a bad review, then just made another video saying it's a good cube after he used it for a while. So CBC makes ONE video saying it's a good cube and it's completely hyped up, yet the entire community talks about the CX3 like it's gods cube and that shouldn't be considered to be hyped up? I've noticed that a lot on this forum, CBC says one thing and it's "hyped up" all of a sudden, when he's said it once or twice, and he has an audience. It's everybody else that's hyping it up by talking about it after he does. Same thing here, you mentioned something about your cube getting mass produced and it's talked about just as much as the panshi was when it was announced. 

I also never said your cube sucks, why are you saying I did say that? I said it's not bad. The guy wanted a comparison between the two and I write one. Big deal. Interpret it however you feel like you need to.

Don't take such offence because somebody says something you don't quite understand the meaning of. Please don't just make your own meaning and get mad (if you can).



strakerak said:


> Some of this might be on CBC hype (For people that don't actually have the cube/s)
> 
> Gans III. The Cx3 is a good cube, but it is not MY cube...



CBC's made ONE video saying it's a good cube omg such hype. One video dude...


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> CBC's made ONE video saying it's a good cube omg such hype. One video dude...



While I don't agree with strakerak's original comment , I think that the hype people talk about is generated by CBC's fans, not CBC. If CBC says that it's a good cube, even once, then a LOT of people will hear about it. I don't blame CBC, just his popularity.

But yeah... even if there is hype, I don't think it has any effect on this kind of discussion. People tend to judge cubes fairly, whether or not they are excited about them. There has been a lot of excitement for both the Gans III and the CX3, and I've heard both positive and negative things about both cubes.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 21, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> Of course the guy who designed it has the problem with my comment.



I would have a problem with the comment if I wasn't the designer, too. Do you think I'm just out to get you? Or are you saying that because I'm the designer, I don't have the right to reply to your comments? Please expand.



> You misunderstand Cyoubx. I never said that your cube is given pity by people. Please show me where I said that. If you took it that way, I'm sorry, I'm sure if you didn't look at it that way things would be a lot better off. Of course it doesn't sit well with you if you take it that way. It's easy to just ask me to expand on what I meant. Let me expand on that. I'm saying that the cube was talked about a LOT before it came out. It was hyped up. Is that not true? All I heard about for a long time is CX3, CX3, it was talked about all over this forum, CBC posted about it a couple times I think, posting pictures nobody had, you made a trailer, people were posting things about it on CBC's facebook page as well etc etc. It was talked about a lot. It created hype about it before anybody even had it. Yes, I would consider that being hyped up. It was basically assumed it was super good before it even hit that market, so people that haven't even got it yet assume it's great. I'll say it again, it's not a bad cube, but it's been hyped up because it's been made by a guy we all know in the community. How is this false information?



I didn't say you were lying now, did I? My point is that saying that a cube has hype is completely irrelevant to the OP's post. The question is not about which cube is more popular. The question is about which one feels better. If you're trying to say that hype is the reason for people saying a cube is good/bad, then what you're really saying is that people are too ignorant to be able to come up with their own opinions. Again, the OP wanted to know about the cubes from people who have tried them, so I really can't fathom why hype is relevant to the discussion at all.



> If you look in this thread, you'll see another post by Strakerak or something like that where he blames CBC for hyping up the gans (I'm assuming it's the gans as he didn't really like the cx3), when CBC initially gave it a bad review, then just made another video saying it's a good cube after he used it for a while. So CBC makes ONE video saying it's a good cube and it's completely hyped up, yet the *entire community* talks about the CX3 like it's *gods cube* and that *shouldn't be considered to be hyped up?* I've noticed that a lot on this forum, CBC says one thing and it's "hyped up" all of a sudden, when he's said it once or twice, and he has an audience. It's everybody else that's hyping it up by talking about it after he does. Same thing here, you mentioned something about your cube getting mass produced and it's talked about just as much as the panshi was when it was announced.



That's a bold generalization, yeah? You just magically assumed the position of community spokesperson...way to "hype" your own opinion by trying to falsely generalize the entire community. If the irony was intentional, I applaud you for your cleverness.



> I also never said your cube sucks, why are you saying I did say that? I said it's not bad. The guy wanted a comparison between the two and I write one. Big deal. Interpret it however you feel like you need to.



Where did I say that you said the cube sucked? I used a subjunctive; I didn't jump to conclusions.



> Don't take such offence because somebody says something you don't quite understand the meaning of. Please don't just make your own meaning and get mad (if you can).



1. I'm not offended by anything you say.
2. I think interpretation is a very important part of communication. If I misunderstood you, it's partly your fault for failing to communicate effectively.
3. I'm not mad. Why do you think I'm mad?


Here's an issue for you - Your post is riddled with hypocrisy. You use "hype" to say that opinions are shady then you hype your own arguments up by using the entire community as your reference in order to prove a point (which is folly in itself). You say that I misread you and that I essentially put words in your mouth (which I totally did not) then go ahead and end by saying I'm offended and mad when I never indicated either.

I appreciate your honest opinion, but I can't take your arguments seriously when this is the logic you're going to be using.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2013)

How did, "Which of these two cubes do you like better?" turn into an argument and personal affronts?


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 21, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> No one likes the Fangshi v2...


I do - although I can't see a significant difference between v2 and v1.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> How did, "Which of these two cubes do you like better?" turn into an argument and personal affronts?



That's my bad. Sorry for steering things off-track.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

lol cyoubx. Always gracious.


----------



## kcl (Oct 21, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I would have a problem with the comment if I wasn't the designer, too. Do you think I'm just out to get you? Or are you saying that because I'm the designer, I don't have the right to reply to your comments? Please expand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were reading this with you in the room I would clap right now.


----------



## windhero (Oct 21, 2013)

This is one weird thread. How specifically these two cubes ever ended up being compared in the first place?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2013)

windhero said:


> This is one weird thread. How specifically these two cubes ever ended up being compared in the first place?



I guess they are the two newest/two of the newest cubes, and the OP is trying to decide which one to buy.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, I just received both as a tester from Lightake, I'll make a video review at my next competition with some Melbourne cubers (if they want to) so we get a few opinions.

Now these are both straight out of the box, Maru is white (my far preferred cube colour) Gans 3 is black.

Firstly, size. Gans 3 is too small for my hands (to be comfortable with). I have huge hands, but just in case you didn't know (I didn't) the Gans is smaller (55 mm?)

I have a slight bias to the Maru just due to colour and size, however, I'll try to ignore these points.

They are both very good cubes out of the box, better than all of my cubes, and better (IMO) than most ZhanChis I've tried (including ex-WR one) so if you're going from ZhanChi to one of these, I feel it's an upgrade.

However, some flaws to go over. The Maru, when corner cutting, makes a slight click. It's a very small click but on some rough turns it is definitely noticeable. I think it's the edge inside corner mechanism doing this. This is likely something solved by breaking in. The Maru is tensioned very badly. One side can cut over a piece, another can cut about half a piece. This is easily fixed obviously. I tried both at various tensions. There's a recurring problem, the Maru seems less easily controlled. Even at tighter tensions.

A huge positive with both cubes is it seems nigh impossible to pop. I'm too scared to try realllly hard to open the Maru due to the internal parts which look easily breakable. However, I can't take either cubes edges out without loosening them way past necessary.

Once I tensioned both as I liked them, I timed some algs. I have difficultly with some moves on the Gans due to size.

I practised each alg a few times on my Zhanchi then swapped to these cubes. 10 attempts, taking 2nd best time or third best if I feel timer stop was bad.

<MU> Z-perm: 1.04 Maru. *0.94 Gans // Gans way more consistent.*
<RU> U-perm: *1.13 Maru*. 1.16 Gans // Similar consistency.
<FRU> Y-perm: *1.35 Maru*. 1.48 Gans //* Gans way more consistent.*
<MRwRu> F-perm: *1.45 Maru*. 1.56 Gans // *Gans way more consistent.* Had a lucky Maru one where I didn't lose control at all and got 1.45, but the rest were high 1/low 2. All of my Gans attempts were 1.56-1.8.

Overall I'd say Gans won. Gans was just consistently "nice" and I feel consistency is what you want in a full solve, rather than occasional awesomeness. I had faster for 3 algs on Maru and only faster on Gans for one, but my overall mean was faster for Gans.

I was timing with keboard, easier to time with stackmat so a little faster but it didn't matter. The Gans was just more consistent throughout all algorithms, which is what I prefer for solves. I'd prefer 13 13 13 13 13 to 12 16 11 15 16. Also consistent cubes are better under pressure.

I feel both cubes are superior to my Zhanchi (and other Zhanchis) but for me, the Gans is just better. I am now considering ordering a white Gans, even though the size sucks for me. Both are harder to control than a Zhanchi, however, they both make up for it.

*tl; dr. I have a preference for the Gans, even though I dislike the colour and size I received. The Maru is good enough to be my main (which it will be due to recognition problems with black cubes), but I feel the Gans is a better cube. Before you jump down my throat Cyoubx, congratulations on having a cube manufactured, it's awesome! It's my new main, and a good cube. However in this debate I feel the Gans is overall better. This is just an opinion, and strictly about the cubes.

*Edit: Also, whilst I made it seem like Gans is a clear winner, if it was, I would replace the stickers with very contrasting red/green and try to get used to black. However, they are both close, so I will just choose the white cube, Maru, as my main.


----------



## typeman5 (Oct 21, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> No one likes the Fangshi v2...


 
Well.. I like it.. Its one of my mains


----------



## Alexisa (Oct 21, 2013)

Thankyou Tim Magor. Just what I was looking for! Great detailed answer!
Thanks


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 21, 2013)

I have both the Gan III and the Maru CX3 in two colors. I have done the most solves on the CX3. I have done I think over 3000 solves on my first CX3 ( a black one). I have just received a second CX3 in white, White is my main solve color. However. the 3000 solves on the black CX3 might have converted me to a black solver since I can't get a decent average on the white CX3 even if my life depended on it. I have done about 500 solves on my white CX3 and it is getting better now. CX3 need really some breaking in. CX3 is my main because of the the 'feel'. I just love how my black CX3 solves. I have a black Weilong that is just as fast/smooth but it simply lacks the CX3 feeling. PLL's go so well on the CX3. No lock ups EVER. I love it because it bigger than most cubes. I do not have big hands, but they are too big for the Gan III (56mm). I have said this before, but if the Gan III was in 57 mm it would be my main. If I do solve the Gan III, my times are very consistend and very good. It has the best corner cutting if the cube world, and turns really nice. I also like the fast that it is very light in weight. If I had to choose today between the two I would 110% go for CX3.


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

I just made a video:


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

the CX3 isn't 60 mm. It's something like 58 or 58.5 mm. 60 mm would be a LOT bigger.

But nicely done. 

@MarcelP: Are you saying that the Weilong, Gans III, and Fangshi lock up less than the CX3? Just clarifying.


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> the CX3 isn't 60 mm. It's something like 58 or 58.5 mm. 60 mm would be a LOT bigger.
> 
> But nicely done.
> 
> @MarcelP: Are you saying that the Weilong, Gans III, and Fangshi lock up less than the CX3? Just clarifying.



Ok, more like 59mm.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah that's better lol. I know it's definitely less than 60mm.


----------



## kcl (Oct 22, 2013)

rj said:


> Ok, more like 59mm.



It's 58 tops


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 22, 2013)

rj said:


> Ok, more like 59mm.


I say 58 tops as well.


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

Can somebody who has calipers measure it?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 22, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> the CX3 isn't 60 mm. It's something like 58 or 58.5 mm. 60 mm would be a LOT bigger.
> 
> But nicely done.
> 
> @MarcelP: Are you saying that the Weilong, Gans III, and Fangshi lock up less than the CX3? Just clarifying.



I have measured it at slight under 58 mm. It is noticeable during solves. At the last competition I handed it out to Mats. I am always curious what the fastest people think of the cubes. He said 'it's too big' for his style. About your lockup question, CX3 never locks up. Gan and Fangshi have about the same amount of lockups, and Weilong has also no lock ups. I would say Fangshi performs the worst in the lockup department. And even that (V2) is a great cube.


----------



## radmin (Oct 22, 2013)

the calipers say 57.5


----------



## Peace99 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, what's important is that it's still under 60mm


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 22, 2013)

Peace99 said:


> Well, what's important is that it's still under 60mm



Actually, the only thing that's really important is whether you like that size or not. But yes, it's good to know so people can choose whether they would buy a cube of that size.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 22, 2013)

My Gan locks more than my Weilong, and my Weilong locks more than my Fangshi. I think a lot is down to tension and turning style - all are great cubes. Personally I think cube recommendations are pretty worthless - just buy as many as you can afford, mess about with tensions, lube and mods, and find what works best for you. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 22, 2013)

But I don't want to buy both. Because my parents will probably not cooperate. lolXD

Another factor that is affecting my decision is that the Weilong comes in primary, and primary looks fricking awesome. Aesthetics are unfortunately important to my brain.
Only the two places to get a primary Weilong from are Lightake and theCubicle. 
Lightake is 6 bucks cheaper. But I don't quite trust Lightake enough. IDK it makes the money-scrounging part of me shrivel up inside.


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> But I don't want to buy both. Because my parents will probably not cooperate. lolXD
> 
> Another factor that is affecting my decision is that the Weilong comes in primary, and primary looks fricking awesome. Aesthetics are unfortunately important to my brain.
> Only the two places to get a primary Weilong from are Lightake and theCubicle.
> Lightake is 6 bucks cheaper. But I don't quite trust Lightake enough. IDK it makes the money-scrounging part of me shrivel up inside.



Cmon, lightake can be trusted. You can get primary Weilong from lightake?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, they put it on after I requested it. I also asked Wallbuys and fasttech but neither of them have actually done anything as of yet.
Have you ordered from Lightake in the past? IDK they just have a bit of a track record of occasional missing parts and stuff.
Here's the primary Weilong btw


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, you can't really go that wrong, so buy whatever your gut tells you, and enjoy it.

Debating which cube is best (out of the top cubes) is a little like debating which pasta is best - carbonara? arabbiatta? bolognese? Just because lots of people like bolognese best doesn't mean you will; and one bolognese fan might not like the next guy's bolognese because he overcooks his pasta. So the moral of the story is, work your way through the menu (but don't forget the salad).


----------



## Alexisa (Oct 23, 2013)

So can some one tell my whether the CX3 feels like a moyu; is it more blocky?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 23, 2013)

Alexisa said:


> So can some one tell my whether the CX3 feels like a moyu; is it more blocky?



No, more like a Guhong V2.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> No, more like a Guhong V2.



Seriously? Because I like my Guhong (v1 though).


----------



## YddEd (Oct 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> No, more like a Guhong V2.


Really? The Guhong v2 is much more smoother and the CX-3 is slightly crunchy.


Alexisa said:


> So can some one tell my whether the CX3 feels like a moyu; is it more blocky?


It's like a MoYu Huanying + MoYu Weilong combined imo.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have recived the gans III and maru cx3 from lightake. They're good. I have used the maru a little more. Will have reviews soonish.


----------



## Alexisa (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey MarcelP I saw both your reviews on the CX3 and Gans III which personally too you, so you recommend?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 23, 2013)

Alexisa said:


> Hey MarcelP I saw both your reviews on the CX3 and Gans III which personally too you, so you recommend?



CX3 without a doubt. I am not a fast solver and therefor maybe not the right person to do recommendations


----------

